# Help quick!



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey there,

My betta has a small white spot on the side of his head (and possibly his lip?) I didn't see it there yesterday. At first I thought it was a piece of flake food, but it doesn't seem to be coming off. My camera won't focus enough to get a pic.

He was in a breeder box in my 10g tank. I can't medicate my entire tank because I have shrimp, snails and ADF's. So, I put him in his old Betta bowl set up. (It's a 1/2g thing with a lid so he can't jump out). The only thing is it's not filtered or heated. 

I gave him 1/4 tsp of API Betta Fix and added in a tiny bit of aquarium salt. Is there anything else I should be doing? I can't afford a proper 'hospital tank' and we don't have the room for one where we are. (We barely have room for the 10g). I have him right next to the 10g, so any heat coming off of it will help warm his tank.

I'm afraid that whatever he has will now be spread to the other critters in the tank. I had a female betta in the tank once, and she had some sort of fungus. I treated the entire tank (I didn't have inverts at the time), but she still died. No one else caught what she had though. I'm really hoping that I caught it fast and no one else will get sick.

Any info' ASAP would be appreciated as I don't want whatever he has to spread if he is indeed contagious. (All other critters are fine as of now).

Thanks!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

white spots sounds like ich its basically where they get all these white spots my green spotted puffer got it once and you can buy a liquid you put into the water to cure it you can get it at wal mart or any pet store


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Stop the betta fix.It may say for bettas but theres an ingredient(camphor?)that irritates the labrynth organ.Theres a sticky on the forum that goes into more detail.Not exactly sure without pix but it could be a parasite,ich,or an irritation from trying to get out.To check for parasites,place him in complete darkness for a few hours,then use a flashlight to see if anything is sticking out of the white spot.Parasites hide from light so this is why.He really needs to be warm for any treatment.84 to 86.If it is ich,this will kill it and keep it from reproducing.A good med for ich is quICK cure.Walmart has this and I am sure you can find it at petstores as well.

Good luck,and keep me up to date on him.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

when i cured my GSP for ich i used Rid Ich+ from petsmart it did the job but i saw an ich cure at wal mart the other day it wasn't as expensive. too bad my gsp puffed and never unpuffed causing his death


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

If it's ick you would want to medicate the whole tank. Check the most.recent fish in your tank for white spots, keep an eye on it to see if more pop up. If its ick


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

take note though that most ich liquid cures can stain parts of your tank the color of the liquid (usually doesn't happen) and if u get it on your hand wash it off quick cuz its difficult to remove once it dries


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm reeeeeeeeally hoping it's not ich. I've seen ich before.... it's like salt has been sprinkled on the fish..... this is more like a slightly raised white spot, (like a white head or a pin head), and there is a patch/spot on his lip.

Can Ick spread to inverts and frogs? I can't medicate the whole tank because of the shrimp, snails and frogs, so if it's ick and the other animals get it, they are all going to die!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

even if u medicate the entire tank it shouldn't hurt the other animals just read the label on the medication before you buy it and if it's just on its face and like u describe it it almost sounds like hole n head but that is like 90% for larger fish and cichlids its very strange sounding it seems like ich but im not sure just keep looking if more white spots pop up or none go away then u may want to look into treating for ich


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll keep an eye on him for sure! I've had tanks with ich before, and so has my husband. We both don't think that's what it is, but I will still treat is as such as I can't think of what else it could be other than a fungus....

All ich meds have copper in them, (the ones I have do) and so do my fungal and bacterial meds.... the copper will kill the shrimp and snails and isn't good for the frogs either. I don't want to kill a bunch of other animals to save one - as horrible as that sounds - as I really do like the little guy. Poor Ernst! I hope he makes it!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

just treat your betta in a seperate tank or bowl it should be fine if u happen to have like a small whisper filter or if u can get a sponge filter or something to get the water flowing teh medicine will work....i treated my GSP for ich and all i had in the quarantine was an airstone and he cured so good luck!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If there is no air flow will the meds still work? I stir the water after I add it. I just can't buy any more aquarium stuff right now. I've spent so much already and can't afford anything else.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

i would imagine as long as the liquid is in the water it will work medicine is medicine just like we can take a pill with or without water and it still work


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for all your help. I'll keep you posted as to the progression of his illness or the *hopefully* curing of it!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't use any copper based meds with inverts. And once copper is used in a tank its hard to remove as it gets into the silicone.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

please do keep us posted! i hope your fishy feels better


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, I started treating Ernst with API Fungal meds. His little spot has.... mutated..... It's still a little spot, but has fibres now. It looks like a minute cotton ball that someone has pulled some fibers loos on. Looks like fungus to me. Noticed that half of one of his long thin belly fins is missing too!

So far everyone in the 10g still looks fine - fingers crossed - and I hope I caught Ernst's illness in time. He's pretty cool and I'd be sad to loose him!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

good luck!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Still no change in his "fuzzy spot", but he's still spunky and eating. I have to repeat the treatment tomorrow, let that sit for 48 hours then change the water.


----------

